# Unknown Cichlid please help ID it.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I was given this cichlid and I have no clue what kind it is could someone please help me ID it. Also will my Auratus get along with it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Zebra), or Iodotropheus sprengerae (Lavender Mbuna) is my guess.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx once again Boxermom, hmm well i guess my Auratus probally wont get along with it then. The only thing the Auratus is getting along with is my brothers 4.5 or 5 inch oscar.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

you shouldnt really mix africans with americans as they need different water conditions. You also shouldnt really keep a single malawi, as they will be much happier with lots of other fish in the tank, and will come out from caves and rocks alot more. Im surprised your Auratus isnt hiding. WHat size tank is this in?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Auratus are mean, mean, mean. - to keep it with a few other mbuna will just kill the other mbuna. Most people get a few spawns before the male kills the females (hes already killed the other males). If Phatom wants to keep a bachelor serial killer tank, let him, we can send him our Pindanis and the like. The right way to keep auratus is in a huge group in a humungous tank or pond. They do this in Florida and then sell the cute little striped babies as a beginner's fish They kill everything else in the tank and give all cichlids a bad name. 

I don't think thats a cobalt, maybe a faded P. Lanistocola or Aurora.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

they r both in a 10 gallon and starting to get along


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

wait which one is plz I would like to know


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Search for the names they have given you on google...go to images and see which one resembles your fish best. It may look slightly different from the pictures, we can't tell. Look up their profiles on cichlid-forum.com and see which one looks most like your fish.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

could it be a Pseudotropheus lombardoi (kennyi)


----------

